# fuel line?misfire?



## frankspinelli (Sep 24, 2008)

do you guys know what fuel line this is?
check engine light was on, checked the codes and noticed there was a misfire. shortly after, i put it on the lift and then noticed that one of my fuel lines are pinched in a couple spots. do you know which one this is, so i can replace it correctly?


----------



## frankspinelli (Sep 24, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

I'm pretty certain that line is all one peice from the fuel filter up to the engine compartment. From the look of it you need to replace them both. Best thing to do IMO is stop in your local dealership and have the parts guy look it by your VIN. Once you have the part number you can price it out and see who has the best $.


----------



## frankspinelli (Sep 24, 2008)

okay dude, i will do that today. thanks for the advice.


----------

